# Alternate waste water release? On Hymer B680 Starline



## ozdave (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Have a rather urgent problem in that the 'usual' lever to release the waste water seems to have broken. That's the one found in the garage

Our German manual seems to indicate there is another release somewhere inside the habitation in the double floor. But it doesn't say where and we can't find it. Searching the internet has also suggested an interval valve but again no clues where

Anybody know where I can find this before the shower overflows!!!

Many thanks

David


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I think this is a common problem, the broken release valve. My dealer keeps them on the shelf for around £11 I think.
Only after I replaced mine did my brain catch up with intelligence. The broken 'valve' can easily be replaced with a cork.

Alan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rosalan said:


> I think this is a common problem, the broken release valve. My dealer keeps them on the shelf for around £11 I think.
> Only after I replaced mine did my brain catch up with intelligence. The broken 'valve' can easily be replaced with a cork.
> 
> Alan


Alan

From Op I assume it has failed CLOSED - not a job for a cork, methinks - well not unless he cuts the pipe upstream of the valve.

Geoff


----------



## ozdave (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks guys. Yes stuck closed.., open would have been preferable

For now showers are banned and we are washing up in a bucket!

Hoping someone with a starline can help!

Ciao from Bologna!


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Hi David
You don't say what year your 680 is.
If it's post 2012 we had a similar problem where the linkage didn't seem to engage properly.
A good dose with a silicone grease spray in the area of the linkage eased the problem and ours is ok now.
Paul


----------



## ozdave (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Paul,

I think it's a 2013 (it's a long term rental)

The problem is the cog just spins around. After removing 6 screws I can see it but don't know how to get to it. I can see that The horizontal cog still engages the vertical cog though and then turns something inside the tank. Which makes me think, even if I could get it the problem is more serious that I could tackle on the road

So I'm happy to just use this alleged alternate release til we take it back in Dec. would you happen to know where it is?

Thanks again everybody

David


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Hi David
It sounds like what happened to our van.
I could hear the gear crunching as it slipped.
I tried to locate the bottom gear but it looked a bit involved so I opted for the magic spray.
Silicone grease cured the problem which I think may have been caused by the van standing for a long time without being used.
I operate the dump lever on a regular basis now to keep the mechanism free.
If its a 2013 it will be still under warranty but I appreciate you need an immediate fix to cure the problem.
Good luck
Paul


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

David

I presume you have contacted the lease company - were they no help? Whose responsibility are repairs under your lease agreement?

Cannot Hymer tell you where the alternative release valve is? German manufactureres usually have somebody in Customer Services who speaks reasonable English.

Geoff


----------



## ozdave (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks all. After a bit of work taking the back of the garage apart, got to the problem - a broken plastic 'rod' (there would be a technical term!). Unfixable but thankfully with players I can still just about rotate it so will be ok for short term (although a hassle as now have to store all the garage panelling)

Geoff, the lease company haven't really provided much help during our lease. Not sure it's really their fault.. They always say we should either call the insurance company, roadside assistance people or a Hymer dealer. The first two have been no help and contacting Hymer dealers is also difficult as we are always on the move. The dealers generally want to see the van before ordering parts or booking in a slot for work. But when we move every day the first visit is hard to arrange and the second impossible as we will always be 100s if not 1,000s km away by the time we are booked in 2 weeks later (or 2 months later as happened at our last attempt)

Ah well - not complaining, 9 months later we are still having a ball!

Thanks again everybody. Said it before but this forum and you guys are great!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

When I picked my van up yesterday from Travelworld, I asked the service manager about this.

He said that it was an inherent fault and no remedy but to constantly replace.

The other way is to crawl under the van, there is a metal plate secured by 4 screws that cover the ball valve thereby allowing a manual release. :wink: 

He recommended leaving the tap open and stick a collapsible bucket under the outlet :? 

tony


----------

